

Angels with Angles - rchambers
http://www.inc.com/slideshow_INC/slideviewer.cgi?list=angel-investors-2005&dir=&config=&refresh=&scale=0&design=default&total=10
Angel investors are changing. Here's what they're looking for, how they operate, and (because the devil is in the exit strategy) what they expect for their money...
======
rchambers
Excellent article on the behavior of angel investors.

